# Who still has their Goons? :)



## KZOR (18/10/20)

Decided that this week i am going to show some love for my Goons. Still a benchmark atty when it comes to design, quality and flavor. 
Snaps are of the build i did in my OG Black 24mm.
The others are the Titanium 24, Brass 24 , SS 22 and SS1.5 25mm.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/20)

Yeah goons still very much up there ... amazing atties

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## stevie g (18/10/20)

Long live the Goon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/20)

I miss my goon. Big time sellers remorse recently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AKS (18/10/20)

KZOR said:


> Decided that this week i am going to show some love for my Goons. Still a benchmark atty when it comes to design, quality and flavor.
> Snaps are of the build i did in my OG Black 24mm.
> The others are the Titanium 24, Brass 24 , SS 22 and SS1.5 25mm.
> View attachment 211091
> ...


Great pics @KZOR .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/10/20)

Goon is always one of my go to combos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/10/20)

Mzr said:


> Goon is always one of my go to combos
> View attachment 211113
> View attachment 211114


That is the perfect mod for goon awesome power there @Mzr

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/10/20)

Still need to get me a 24og to complete my collection but sold my 25mm a while back  I hear the 24 og had better flavor than the 25mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (18/10/20)

This thread was a huge disappointment after the title peaked my interest

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (18/10/20)

Christos said:


> This thread was a huge disappointment after the title peaked my interest



I quickly checked, I have my 2 goons

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## NecroticAngel (18/10/20)

My first vape I ever bought I took the recommendation from the shop for an atomizer. I knew nothing at that point I had just decided what mod I wanted haha. They sold me a fancy goon, to this day the most expensive piece of vape equipment I've bought. I used it for a whole week. Now it's in its little bag in the cupboard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/20)

vicTor said:


> I quickly checked, I have my 2 goons


It's not that kind of a party...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> My first vape I ever bought I took the recommendation from the shop for an atomizer. I knew nothing at that point I had just decided what mod I wanted haha. They sold me a fancy goon, to this day the most expensive piece of vape equipment I've bought. I used it for a whole week. Now it's in its little bag in the cupboard


I'll happily take it off your hands 

I had one for years and used it exclusively, then sold it in a moment of sheer stupidity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/10/20)

Still a killer tank in my book and with the combo of cloud and amazing flavor, it turns out to be a real winner of note ... thanks @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> I'll happily take it off your hands
> 
> I had one for years and used it exclusively, then sold it in a moment of sheer stupidity.


Some bucks toward the DIY habit would be cool  Happy to sell it to you if you want it

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## PartyDave (19/10/20)

I lost both my goons about 14 years ago when I got married

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Juan_G (19/10/20)

I only have a Goon LP at the moment and not loving it at all. If anyone has a Goon 22 they don't need anymore please contact me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (19/10/20)

I had a pretty Black Goon V1.5, Not a Fan at all, It paled in comparison to my Drop RDA but then again I never tried the OG which people say is the one to get... Honestly does the OG give much better flavour than the V1.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devon Strydom (19/10/20)

I’ve got mine still (22mm OG stainless, V1.5 all colors and all V1.5 color caps and a black 25). 
Just such a good quality RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/20)

Devon Strydom said:


> I’ve got mine still (22mm OG stainless, V1.5 all colors and all V1.5 color caps and a black 25).
> Just such a good quality RDA


How's the 25 @Devon Strydom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/10/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Honestly does the OG give much better flavour than the V1.5



Honestly you can't compare the OG to the 1.5. The OG is an amazing attie and that 1.5 was just kak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> Honestly you can't compare the OG to the 1.5. The OG is an amazing attie and that 1.5 was just kak.


Then the LP was a complete disaster ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (19/10/20)

The evolution of a Goon mech cloud.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Devon Strydom (19/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> How's the 25 @Devon Strydom?



It’s okay...
Honestly wasn’t very impressed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/20)

Got a couple!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (19/10/20)

KZOR said:


> The evolution of a Goon mech cloud.
> View attachment 211195
> View attachment 211196
> View attachment 211197
> ...


Love the pictures nice cloudies.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got a couple!
> View attachment 211206


Did they come from the showcase they look spotless Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Did they come from the showcase they look spotless Uncle Rob.



No they went to the polishing station before the pic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> No they went to the polishing station before the pic!


Becoming a pro at polishing gear. Cause they look new winner winner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (20/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> Honestly you can't compare the OG to the 1.5. The OG is an amazing attie and that 1.5 was just kak.


I must agree, When I just got into vaping, I kept hearing about the Goon, on YouTube, Salesman at Vape stores and the forum.... I had to get one, Got a good deal on a Goon, Unfortunately knowing nothing about them I got a V1.5 and it was my introduction into the Goon world, Left a bad taste in my mouth about all things Goon because my Drop which was much cheaper was much better, Maybe I should try find myself an OG goon and who knows, It might become part of my Kali V2 and Dead Rabbit V1 Rotation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix (28/11/20)

Guys sorry to smack this here but im seriously looking for a goon eigher v1 or v2 to trade for my goon OG V1 copper wigh all its spares and bag. Authentic.

Please hit me up would greatly appreciate it.. Reason for the trade.. Less polish work.. My mech is already copper.

Thank you in advance.


----------

